# Jay Peak 4/30-5/1



## Sotto (May 1, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * April 30- May 1

*Resort or Ski Area: * Jay Peak

*Conditions: * Packed powder turned to spring. 

*Trip Report: *   Well I decided to head up to Jay for one last day of lift serviced skiing, and it was well worth it! I went up with some people from the local hill, we left at 4am on Friday and arrived at jay at 9:15ish. Skiing was great in the am was coverage edge to edge, as the day went on the mud patches to further and further apart. The free lunch was good although getting to and from was a bit hairy. Skied to close and then went to check into the condo. Talked with the reservation staff and the hotel was completely booked and the condo's were filling up fast. 

Woke up today to overcast skies, but the lack of sun saved the snowpack a little. They last significantly alot of snow from the day before. The snow was more like spring and the only open trails stateside were haynes and the jet. Spent the rest of the day lapping both trails and had a blast.

Working on uploading pics now...


----------



## TheBEast (May 1, 2010)

Awesome to see their marketing worked and have the place packed!  Nice call Jay Peak!


----------



## Sotto (May 2, 2010)

Pics finally Up:

Friday:

Drive In






Haynes and Jet





Haynes





Triple





Saturday:

Overview





Triple Line





Full Lot





Haynes





Full album here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=418696&id=501560580&l=eb75c37413


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2010)

look at that crowd

yeah, people aren't interested in May skiing


----------



## riverc0il (May 2, 2010)

Gotta wonder how Jay would have done if K had been open this weekend. I am glad K's loss is Jay's profit.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 2, 2010)

That is pretty awesome to look at, glad you had fun


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 2, 2010)

got to jay around midnight friday....bunch of k folks in the bar....met more k folks saturday....why cant k hire hot women like j does? all the waitresses were very hot....great bodies, great personalities & great smiles....exactly the opposite of xxxxxx:-o


----------



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I am glad K's loss is Jay's profit.


Me too!


----------



## ozzy (May 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I am glad K's loss is Jay's profit.



+1 on that


----------



## mister moose (May 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> all the waitresses were very hot....great bodies, great personalities & great smiles....exactly the opposite of xxxxx  :-o


 
Save your unfounded, inaccurate and childish personal attacks for the high school bathroom wall.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 4, 2010)

mister moose said:


> Save your unfounded, inaccurate and childish personal attacks for the high school bathroom wall.


 
hey everyone has their opinions & my opinion of XXXX is that she is the ultimate wannabe, with an attitude & drinks way too much!! but then again who cares what anyone thinks


----------



## thorski (May 4, 2010)

How can anyone drink too much?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> hey everyone has their opinions & my opinion of XXXXX is that she is the ultimate wannabe, with an attitude & drinks way too much!! but then again who cares what anyone thinks


PM sent. We don't allow personal attacks.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 4, 2010)

thorski said:


> How can anyone drink too much?



easily....drink & cant handle their booze....happens to me a few times a week:roll::roll:


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2010)

Great pictures, that looked like quite the crowd.  I'd say that being the last to be open worked out well for Jay!


----------

